# LR RAW WB TEMP EQUIVALENT FOR JPG



## bigblue1ca (Feb 7, 2012)

I've googled around with no luck, so I thought I'd throw this out to the forum.

In LR when processing the WB of Raw files, the WB Temp is displayed in degrees Kelvin. If you are adjusting the WB of JPEG files the WB Temp is displayed as a numerical value -100/+100. 

Does anyone know if there is a way, either in the form of a chart, a calculation, or otherwise to take a degrees Kelvin temp value from a raw image and convert it to a numerical temp value for jpeg images. 

I have two series of pictures, one in raw and the other in jpg (long story), that were shot under the exact same indoor arena lighting. I have a WB temp from the RAW image I would like to apply to my jpgs, to adjust them just a little to match. 

Obviously, the other option is just to compare them side by side until they match and take that value. But not being one to try the easy way first :, is there a way to convert 3900 K, +6 Tint from a Raw image and find out what the jpg WB temp equivalent is?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 7, 2012)

bigblue1ca said:


> is there a way to convert 3900 K, +6 Tint from a Raw image and find out what the jpg WB temp equivalent is?



How about convert a RAW image with those settings to JPG, then open the JPG in LR and see what it says?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 7, 2012)

The in-camera jpegs have the color temp cooked into the jpeg image, so Light Room cannot read it. The EXIF just says auto for color balance.

If you set a specific color temp in the camera rather than using auto, it might come thru, try it and let us know.


----------



## bigblue1ca (Feb 7, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> How about convert a RAW image with those settings to JPG, then open the JPG in LR and see what it says?





Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The in-camera jpegs have the color temp cooked into the jpeg image, so Light Room cannot read it. The EXIF just says auto for color balance.



After posting my question I was driving to the grocery store and thinking of this (exciting life I have), and I came to the realization that Mt. Spokane was kind enough to point out. The jpeg colour temp is baked in, and regardless of what colour temp is used to shoot an image or what the temp was when it was converted in LR from a Raw image to jpeg image, it will always starts off at 0 in LR, whereas RAW images will show the K temp. 



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> If you set a specific color temp in the camera rather than using auto, it might come thru, try it and let us know.



Just did this, I set the WB to a specific colour temp in camera, but from what I can tell LR still doesn't see specific temp information for the jpeg image. 

So, I'll have to eyeball my RAW image vs. my jpeg image to get a comparative WB setting to apply to the other jpegs, not the end of the world I guess.

None the less thanks for the input guys, apparently I was looking to do the impossible.


----------

